# reps with 3 plates a side.



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

hi im after a bit of advice from some of you strength athletes, in may my local bodybuilding show has a comp which is most reps with 2plates for under 90kg and most reps with 140kg 3plates a side for over 90kg. just to keep me motivated im gonna do it im currently doing 13 strict reps and was wondering the best way to increase this. in the comp u are strapped to the bench to prevent arching. last year 12 reps won, the record is 28 reps im aiming for 20 any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

What I would do is do a set to failure with 100k at the end of every chest workout.. Do that for a few weeks and then do it when your fresh and see how many more reps you can get.. Im sure there are mush more scienific ways of doing this but try and keep it as it bit of fun.. Find a nice grove also and dont rep out to quickly or the lactic will get you before you really fail.

Mentally you can do things like doing ten reps casually then putting that outa your mind and start counting from 1 again... Doesnt seem lke such an effort then..

Oh one more tip... make sure you come in under 90k lol


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

lol, ill be doing the big boys comp 2 plates is for warming up with.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

3plates a side for 20 reps?? man that is a monster bench


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

i know im pleased with 13 so far close grip benches have really improved my bench my p.b is 180kg for 4 reps stict form. my mates ex training partner was the one who did 28 reps and apparently he was talking through the first dozen joking with the other competitors. 20 is a big ask but i reckon ill do it.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

mg: Go for it mate, im mighty impressed!!!


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

paul m said:


> i know im pleased with 13 so far close grip benches have really improved my bench my p.b is 180kg for 4 reps stict form. my mates ex training partner was the one who did 28 reps and apparently he was talking through the first dozen joking with the other competitors. 20 is a big ask but i reckon ill do it.


Thats a good PB mate - let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

paul m said:


> i know im pleased with 13 so far close grip benches have really improved my bench my p.b is 180kg for 4 reps stict form. my mates ex training partner was the one who did 28 reps and apparently he was talking through the first dozen joking with the other competitors. 20 is a big ask but i reckon ill do it.


Mate that is well impressive!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

hey Paul!

wheres all this taking place mate ?

i,m just round the corner from you,

i may come and shout things at yer !! (you know, to get yer mad up)


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2:



BL1 said:


> Thats a good PB mate - let us know how you get on.


cheers mate ill keep u posted on my progress aiming to get 14 tommorow.


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> hey Paul!
> 
> wheres all this taking place mate ?
> 
> ...


lol, cheers mate your words of incouragment would be appreciated. its at kikos in ponte in may sometime.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> hey Paul!
> 
> wheres all this taking place mate ?
> 
> ...


Why do you have a pic of my future wife in your avatar?:gun:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Kiko's ...sh1t , i best dig art me kevlar stab vest then eh?

i'd av fancied a go at that too but i,m doing a show in may , so 'ill be weak as p1ss .

although whats the BB part of it??....if i,m in condition from the north east , i may as well drop in on that too...

keep me posted on the date Paul mate..


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Good luck Paul !

Raikey mate is that doris in your avatar off Hollyoaks - Lisa. She's Fit as F**k !!


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> Kiko's ...sh1t , i best dig art me kevlar stab vest then eh?
> 
> i'd av fancied a go at that too but i,m doing a show in may , so 'ill be weak as p1ss .
> 
> ...


ill get the confirmed date for you, dayo audi was there last year sponsored a class, he also trained the overall winner, his training partner nana is a previous winner aswell. the categories are u18,u21, beginner, intermediate and advanced then there is the overall. always has a high standard of competitors gets a good crowd too. if your in good nick id give it a go.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

BL1 said:


> Raikey mate is that doris in your avatar off Hollyoaks - Lisa. She's Fit as F**k !!


She got nothin on Paddys new receptionist in Emmerdale!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Why do you have a pic of my future wife in your avatar?:gun:


I much prefer her cleavage to rackeys bum crack I must say...


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Aftershock said:


> I much prefer her cleavage to rackeys bum crack I must say...


Not that I'm into 'cracks' but I thought Raikeys old avatar was of DB


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

paul m said:


> ill get the confirmed date for you, dayo audi was there last year sponsored a class, he also trained the overall winner, his training partner nana is a previous winner aswell. the categories are u18,u21, beginner, intermediate and advanced then there is the overall. always has a high standard of competitors gets a good crowd too. if your in good nick id give it a go.


oh... its the five towns comp!!!!

it draws some good folk , your right. well worth a visit me thinks.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

BL1 said:


> Not that I'm into 'cracks' but I thought Raikeys old avatar was of DB


it was !...

it was my homage to the great man himself.

but Aftershock wanted so much for it to be my crack , he actually believed it..

(oops forgot,....he's a mod now )


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> it was !...
> 
> it was my homage to the great man himself.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RAIKEY again.

cheers dude i tried!:beer1:


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

mg: I repped you for that pic as well on the grounds it had to be better than them stage pants he had on the other week.

I feel kinda sick thinking about it now.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Are they gonna drug test?

If not then get on the test about 10 weeks prior.

My best with 2 plates each side natural was 10 reps.

My best with 2 plates (225 lbs) on gear was 18 reps.

So if you are have done cycles in the past and they arnt testing then bang some test and you will for sure win.

Or you can deload like Big talks about and time that.

Big can help you with the numbers.

If you are at a sticking point right now then Big can help you.

I think his duel Factor training is in his siggy, bitchen post very well written and very valuable info there.


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

no drug testing done which im glad about as i use an inhaler for my asthma lol,

iv read bigs routine and think its very good and makes sense. what gear do people view as the best for strenght gains?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They would never test for albuterol, alupent or other bronchial dialators.

Eph maybe but not that stuff.

Well, for the safest Id use just test.

But others use Anadrol, and I think anavar is another one, D-bol worked very well for me but I gained way too much weight.

Is there a weight requirement?

8-10 weeks otta do it with test, probably put 40 lbs on that bench.

Start about 10.5 weeks out and pow you will be there.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Depends on your stats and whether you've used steroids before as to whether you should be using roids for this.

If I was entering, I'd be in the above 90kg category by quite some way (too many pies lol) so wouldn't worry about weight gain. In that case, I'd run test, tren and anadrol. Swap the drol for var if you won't want so much weight gain, and if it's a big concern, make sure the test is fast acting.

As for your routine, it depends on how long you've got. IMO at that level you want to be running a dual factor routine. You want to be peaking at the time of the contest, so there's no sense in trying to continually load. Load for as long as you can, keeping the last 4-5 weeks or so free for a deload and a ramp with intensity. The ramp with intensity should (hopefully lol) peak at the time of the contest.

It might also be worth working on speed work during the loading period too.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good post above^^^^^^^^


----------

